# Injured beta



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

This morning I noticed my beta was sitting in a decoration where he usually sits. Through out the day he didnt move. He is alive. This evening I went to tap the decoration to make him move and found out he was stuck! I somehow got him out and moved him to the hospital tank, but a few scales came off, and it looks a bit ragged. I have some aquarium salt in the hospital tank with him, what else can I do to help him out? Also his color is dull and his chest (where he was stuck) is swollen. I also think he went with out getting air at the surface all day, and possibly last night too! Do you think he will be ok?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Pics? Hard to diagnose with just a description.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

You can kinda see the injury at the top near his fin. He is mostly just laying there


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Are his scales pineconing? So hard to tell from the pic but if so there is very little you can do. Poor guy. What was the decor he was stuck on?


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

I can't tell by looking at him, but in the picture it does look that way  
It was a treasure chest that has been in there for over a year. It have a round ”port hole" about the width of a pinky finger. Somehow and some reason he wedged himself in there  I'm so sad, he is such a pretty and feisty betta. My 9 y/o is torn up about it.. I'll keep you updated. I'm hopping he will make it through the night. Do you think some stress coat will help?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Wouldnt hurt. Keep him warm and clean.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

If you look down on him from above, does it look like the scales are protruding out to the sides, like he is swollen? If so he likely has Dropsey and in most cases that leads to the end of the game for him. I would keep him isolated as some forms of the disoreder can spread to other fish. Before you ask, I don't think there is a way to tell what version of the disorder it is if in fact I'm correct. Maybe someone else can shed light on that and we both learn something.


----------



## GreenyFunkyMonkey (Nov 27, 2012)

Adding aquarium salt is good. It probably would not hurt to use Melafix as a precaution against infection and fighting Dropsy. Sometimes it helps with Dropsy, but it is rare. Dropsy is a kind of syndrome from internal bleeding. My Ryukin goldfish were plagued by Dropsy. It was pretty rare they died from something else. 

Let us know if he recovers.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

DON'T use melafix or primafix with bettas!http://www.aquariumforum.com/f5/use...x-labyrinth-organ-2363.html?highlight=melafix


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

GreenyFunkyMonkey said:


> Adding aquarium salt is good. It probably would not hurt to use Melafix as a precaution against infection and fighting Dropsy. Sometimes it helps with Dropsy, but it is rare. Dropsy is a kind of syndrome from internal bleeding. My Ryukin goldfish were plagued by Dropsy. It was pretty rare they died from something else.
> 
> Let us know if he recovers.


Actually in bettas melafix and salt are both bad. The only reason I didnt mention the salt before hand is if it is dropsy it will help with the swelling a little and aid in soothing him a bit. Salt is usually an irritant and mela/ pima/ bettafix are horrible on the labrynth organ. It will do way more harm than good.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

He is still hanging in there this morning. Did a 40% water change this morning. I know not to use mela or betta fix. He is still laying on the bottom though. Can I put some general cure in there or will it stress him out?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I would just stick to the heat and clean water with a little salt to ease the swelling. Was he stuck in the chest, as if he was trying to go in it? Bettas think if theres a hole their heads can fit through then they can swim on through. I would pull the decor, and just give him some time. He is probably sore. What is his water temp?


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

He died this afternoon  my son was heart broken. I tried hard to save him. Oh well


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Sorry to here that.Don't let it discourage you (or your son) from this great hobby.
Get back up on that horse I say!


----------

